# Wello Point Monday 2nd Oct - dusk paddle



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Tried to get out around Margate on Sunday arvo - but the wind & chop (+ 3 foot) where really against us. We stayed out for about 45 minutes, but it was just a sea of jelly fish and nothing was touching plastics or baits.

So, if the weather remains calm tonight - I will be heading out to wello in search of reefies. There are a few spots around this area which consistantly produce good size fish.

There is wind/ thunder and rain predicted - so it may be a wash out, but that's the plan.

The plan will be in the water by around 4.30ish. If you are interested let me know.


----------

